# from FAT TO FIT your story and pics.



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

Body transformation is either transforming from a skinny frame to a lean mean machine or its transforming from being flabby fat to a lean muscular body .

Can we have some stories along with before and after pics of members who have transformed their bodies from fat to lean and fit ?

You can inspire many and also yourself with before and after pics and also what kind of diet ,training and gear you used and how you are maintaining the new transformed body .

Let the inspiration being .


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

I was the lucky one... or is it unlucky? who went the other way... stick thin to somewhat lean and muscular

its just as hard but in a different kinda way I find... instead of eating less, you eat more... some people find that harder then others


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Will there be a FIT TO FAT thread any time soon? If so, I'm in!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm what if call a tad fat (circa 25% I reckon) and have a journal going

View attachment 165741


That's me on 15th jan this yr... Am actually heavier now but have lost some fat (creatine put 2kg on in a week, I started at 86kg and went up to 89kg, now I'm 87.5kg and happily dropping body fat nicely (if I allow 2kg for creatine water weight ive lost 3kg of fat roughly in a month and put on some muscle nicely... Starting epi cycle tomorrow


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I went from this:










To this:










In just one year!!!

No steroids. No hard work. No dieting. Just muscle-building, fat-burning secrets that will blow your mind!!!

Buy my program at trainingprogramsforthegullible.co.uk


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

my attempt last yr from being fat to fit http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/261441-1-mans-mission-getting.html?highlight=

it has the diet what gear I used what weight training I done from start to finish . hth


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Just had a quick look and your not too dissimilar to me at the start of your log, nice job @micky12


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 165744
View attachment 165745


First pic was around 2 and a half yrs ago,i was about 10 or 11 stone(can't remember)

2nd pic was the other day @ 14 stone 6lbs.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

View attachment 165750


Before^

View attachment 165751


View attachment 165752


^ after

2 long years natural!


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 165744
> View attachment 165745
> 
> 
> ...


from my experience this kind of transformation isn't respected as much as fat to fit transformation for some reason... but don't worry bro I know the struggle *bro fist*


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Just had a quick look and your not too dissimilar to me at the start of your log, nice job @micky12


yeah agree bud look around the same , them 14 weeks were hard work not just training but very strict with food I mean kept to my diet 24/7 for 14 weeks even my cheat days were pretty clean , I got a bit food poisoning about 4-6 weeks in I think knocked me ill but stuck at it ,

going to do another log end of april , but im in a much better shape now than last yr , only do 1 cycle a yr .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> from my experience this kind of transformation isn't respected as much as fat to fit transformation for some reason... but don't worry bro I know the struggle *bro fist*


It was very hard,force feeding myself. Still have to now when i bulk.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Oh this is gonna be embarrassing

2010










2014


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Me at 15

View attachment 165756


me at 28

View attachment 165757


Started lifting weights at 21 and stopped for 2 years at 23 been at it since 25 with the exception of last year due to injury be back training for 5 weeks now


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

3 years 6'2 58kg - 89kg, from anorexic to my avi

http://s3.photobucket.com/user/pudi/media/IMG_0533_zps4222030b.jpg.html


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just coming up to 4 years, skinny to not skinny - still feel skinny lol

10st to 14st....

View attachment 165760


Sorry no FAT TO FIT pics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Just coming up to 4 years, skinny to not skinny - still feel skinny lol
> 
> 10st to 14st....
> 
> ...


Good job mate :beer:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Just coming up to 4 years, skinny to not skinny - still feel skinny lol


bigorexia


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

From when I tried the old bro science saying you can't eat to much clean food at nearly 15 stone back down to 11


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Oh this is gonna be embarrassing
> 
> 2010
> 
> ...


Where abouts do you train in warrington or Manchester mate?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Where abouts do you train in warrington or Manchester mate?


Both mostly in Warrington now coz I sleep there lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Both mostly in Warrington now coz I sleep there lol


Ok haha, which Gym mate? There are some mint gyms in warrington but just a bit far for me to treck out everynight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good job mate :beer:


Nearly as good as you!



zyphy said:


> bigorexia


Haha, sucks doesn't it.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Ok haha, which Gym mate? There are some mint gyms in warrington but just a bit far for me to treck out everynight


O'malleys but when I can't get there or need to train earlier I'll go hard labour, if I fancy a little change I'll go to my old gym cosmos in sale, Manchester

Warrington is spoilt for gyms tho, really don't understand the people who go to pure gym and them other commercial ones when you have the likes of o'malleys, hard labour, iron pit and muscle house

Where you from?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 165744
> View attachment 165745
> 
> 
> ...


Even the pose in the first one screams crackhead lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Just coming up to 4 years, skinny to not skinny - still feel skinny lol
> 
> 10st to 14st....
> 
> ...


Dem tren delts!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Not exactly fat to fit but here's 2 years progress from when I first joined the forums and got a ton of great advice/knowledge from various members....










Weight difference is about a stone(ish), 14st in before pic and just over 15st in after pic (last summer).

View attachment 165761


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Even the pose in the first one screams crackhead lol


Had been on the Meth about a year then lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Not exactly fat to fit but here's 2 years progress from when I first joined the forums and got a ton of great advice/knowledge from various members....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow good job mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> O'malleys but when I can't get there or need to train earlier I'll go hard labour, if I fancy a little change I'll go to my old gym cosmos in sale, Manchester
> 
> Warrington is spoilt for gyms tho, really don't understand the people who go to pure gym and them other commercial ones when you have the likes of o'malleys, hard labour, iron pit and muscle house
> 
> Where you from?


Live near Holmes Chapel mate but work in Manchester, ive been to both muscle house and hard labour and they are mint. I train between Daves (Northwich), Beartown (congelton) and Mere golf club (this is mainly just to perv on the totty in the pool at the weekends haha)


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Not exactly fat to fit but here's 2 years progress from when I first joined the forums and got a ton of great advice/knowledge from various members....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like a right grumpy fcker in the 2nd one haha

Awesome work tho


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Dem tren delts!


Amazing stuff isn't it lol



Sharpy76 said:


> Not exactly fat to fit but here's 2 years progress from when I first joined the forums and got a ton of great advice/knowledge from various members....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I mention you're a cúnt lol

Always amazing to see. Arms are huge! They'll bounce back bigger no doubt.

You got that arm pic for that comp you won?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Live near Holmes Chapel mate but work in Manchester, ive been to both muscle house and hard labour and they are mint. I train between Daves (Northwich), Beartown (congelton) and Mere golf club (this is mainly just to perv on the totty in the pool at the weekends haha)


Ah that's far lol never been muscle house lol that documentary put me off, but yeh I do rate hard labour, lol mere golf club ain't to far from me just off the m6? About 10 mins out of altrincham? Bet it's posh as **** in there! If your gonna travel that far might aswel get yourself to cosmos it's only outside altrincham


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Ah that's far lol never been muscle house lol that documentary put me off, but yeh I do rate hard labour, lol mere golf club ain't to far from me just off the m6? About 10 mins out of altrincham? Bet it's posh as **** in there! If your gonna travel that far might aswel get yourself to cosmos it's only outside altrincham


Warrington is only 2 junctions mate! Yeah Mere is just off junction 19 on the a556 bud. Yeah the only reason I joined is because I get it cheap as I know the Golf Pro there and its on the way back from Work! Not heard of Cosmos, ill have a look at it. Beartown in Congleton is my go to gym as its proper spit and sawdust


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Not exactly fat to fit but here's 2 years progress from when I first joined the forums and got a ton of great advice/knowledge from various members....
> 
> Weight difference is about a stone(ish), 14st in before pic and just over 15st in after pic (last summer).
> 
> View attachment 165761


 even with all the hard work in the world I will never look like that :crying:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Warrington is only 2 junctions mate! Yeah Mere is just off junction 19 on the a556 bud. Yeah the only reason I joined is because I get it cheap as I know the Golf Pro there and its on the way back from Work! Not heard of Cosmos, ill have a look at it. Beartown in Congleton is my go to gym as its proper spit and sawdust


That road right near the golf club will take you into Warrington without going on the motorway, the nearest gym you'll come to that route is hard labour, lol I can imagine that mere being like a hotel gym. Cosmos is also known as sale weight training club it's old and hardcore mostly barbells and dumbbells not many fancy machines at all


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Few years between pics


----------



## dragom (Jan 13, 2015)

next time you in sale mate pop for a brew pal

few more gyms opening up ,24h in urmston is open ,pure gym coming in march too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Few years between pics


Awesome mate!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> That road right near the golf club will take you into Warrington without going on the motorway, the nearest gym you'll come to that route is hard labour, lol I can imagine that mere being like a hotel gym. Cosmos is also known as sale weight training club it's old and hardcore mostly barbells and dumbbells not many fancy machines at all


Yes mate it does, the A50 you mean - ill have a look at cosmos


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Awesome mate!


Aiming for better by the summer!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

August 2014 when i fell off

View attachment 165764


January 2015 when i came back :2guns:

View attachment 165765


Brap!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> August 2014 when i fell off
> 
> View attachment 165764
> 
> ...


"Just lats mate"


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

ryda said:


> "Just lats mate"


I'm gonna make my own t shirts and use that as the logo then make my own protein brand and use it as the company name :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Captain lats said:


> I'm gonna make my own t shirts and use that as the logo then make my own protein brand and use it as the company name :lol:


Haha I'll take two


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> August 2014 when i fell off
> 
> View attachment 165764
> 
> ...


Good work bruv


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good work bruv


 :beer: Cheers man. All i needed was a bit of motivation and got back round the right people to help me out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> Cheers man. All i needed was a bit of motivation and got back round the right people to help me out.


Looking good.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Look like a right grumpy fcker in the 2nd one haha
> 
> Awesome work tho


That'd be the tren

Thanks pal



BetterThanYou said:


> even with all the hard work in the world I will never look like that :crying:


Appreciate the compliment but i disagree. Everyone can achieve their goals as long as they put enough effort into it


----------

